# Lyft LAX Placards OC CA



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

I never got the email from Lyft to take the quiz for LAX placard. On the Lyft website it says it's required to be on LAX property. Here in OC we get ride request to drop off pax at LAX. Has anyone else driving in OC taken this quiz to get the placard? I'm thinking now without that I will have to cancel request to LAX. Lyft never emailed me anything about LAX.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I recommend emailing Lyft.

I received an email and a text but have yet to view it. I will tonight, though.

Good luck!


----------



## midnight_puppy_2303 (Dec 30, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> I never got the email from Lyft to take the quiz for LAX placard. On the Lyft website it says it's required to be on LAX property. Here in OC we get ride request to drop off pax at LAX. Has anyone else driving in OC taken this quiz to get the placard? I'm thinking now without that I will have to cancel request to LAX. Lyft never emailed me anything about LAX.


Hello fellow OC driver,
I just got the email and took the quiz today. You should receive one soon.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

midnight_puppy_2303 said:


> Hello fellow OC driver,
> I just got the email and took the quiz today. You should receive one soon.


Is this for Lyft?


----------



## midnight_puppy_2303 (Dec 30, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> Is this for Lyft?


Yes


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

If you don't get an email, just email them. I didn't get one when Lyft was about to start p/u at LAX. They got back to me within an hour or 2.


----------

